
Justice Department Wants Apple to Extract Data from 12 Other iPhones - abruzzi
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/02/23/doj-vs-apple-12-court-orders/
======
abruzzi
So much for Comey's claim that they don't want to set a precedent - "The San
Bernardino litigation isn’t about trying to set a precedent" (this macrumors
article comes from a WSJ article, but WSJ has a paywall)

